
Tracktion DAW Engine Open Sourced - aldanor
https://www.tracktion.com/develop/tracktion-engine
======
aldanor
Repo:
[https://github.com/Tracktion/tracktion_engine/](https://github.com/Tracktion/tracktion_engine/)

Skimming the code, looks like around 90K LOC of C++, based on JUCE framework.

